# Ross redo for my daughter



## Jennifer Parker (Feb 27, 2014)

About to start the rebuild on this ross banshee for my daughter. She wants it in pink and purple.


----------



## bikecrazy (Feb 27, 2014)

That should be a fun rebuild.


----------



## Jennifer Parker (Feb 27, 2014)

Yup! Looking forward to it! The last of the seat fabric is red, white, and blue stripes with stars in the blue. Must have been adorable.


----------



## Crazybikelady (Feb 27, 2014)

Dang, Jennifer! You've got your work cut out for ya! Prob lazy of me, but I'd just wait on Criag's til a better one pops up. Good luck!! Can't wait to see!


> Marie 

Similar to the crazy cat lady;  I'm obsessed, & couldn't care less that I've got too many.


----------



## Jennifer Parker (Feb 27, 2014)

Crazybikelady said:


> Dang, Jennifer! You've got your work cut out for ya! Prob lazy of me, but I'd just wait on Criag's til a better one pops up. Good luck!! Can't wait to see!
> > Marie
> Similar to the crazy cat lady;  I'm obsessed, & couldn't care less that I've got too many.




You know what the worst part about the whole bike is? Honestly? The paint. Even the seat isn't that bad. Rusty, but still solid, and I'm not scared of rust. I'd have to paint anything I got anyway. Andrea wants it a certain way, and I'm going to humor her, because she deserves it.


----------



## Crazybikelady (Feb 27, 2014)

Jennifer Parker said:


> You know what the worst part about the whole bike is? Honestly? The paint. Even the seat isn't that bad. Rusty, but still solid, and I'm not scared of rust. I'd have to paint anything I got anyway. Andrea wants it a certain way, and I'm going to humor her, because she deserves it.




Of course she deserves it, Jennifer 


> Marie 

Similar to the crazy cat lady;  I'm obsessed, & couldn't care less that I've got too many.


----------



## Jennifer Parker (Feb 27, 2014)

Crazybikelady said:


> Of course she deserves it, Jennifer
> 
> 
> > Marie
> ...




And I Love a challenge.


----------

